# My 30 gl reef tank



## ganard (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi there, this is my 30 gl reef tank. It is 3 months old, tell me your thoughts, and I am intrested to do some trades. Look at the link for pictures. This is a new link, so all can see.

Oh the reson for no background on tank, is will be putting gsp on back of tank to fill it all up. Will take some time to fill and grow but will look nice when filled in.



http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150302858624725.358378.517614724&l=902231b25a&type=1


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

we can not see the images

"This content is currently unavailable"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I can see them. 
Everything in the tank looks good but the lack of a solid background (whether it's paint or vinyl) is really distracting.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

They are linked to his Facebook account. Only those who have a lamebook, er, Facebook account themselves will be able to view them. Which excludes those of us who are not connected to Skynet... 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can see now. Looks good, but Carmen is right. When you will paint background everything will looks more colorful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I can see now. Looks good, but Carmen is right. When you will paint background everything will looks more colorful


Same here- I can see them now too, thanks!

Maybe try a stick-on background, all black or something to hide the wires and salt stains on the back. Just saying...

I do like that big giant coral in the middle, looks healthy with lots of polyp extension.

But what is that fish in the middle of the tank in pictures 14 and 15? (not the damsel or the pyjama cardinal, the other one.)


----------



## ganard (Aug 22, 2011)

50seven said:


> Same here- I can see them now too, thanks!
> 
> Maybe try a stick-on background, all black or something to hide the wires and salt stains on the back. Just saying...
> 
> ...


Hi there, I will clean and paint the back ground next water change.

the coral in the midle you like is called gonopora, we realy love it and it is a nice pieace.

the fish you were asking about is a ruby scat,

so far my items have come big als, north american breeders and frag alot.

i plan on doing a real big order from jls in b.c. for my other 2 tanks that will be getting set up 1 75g and 1 90g, i also have a 45g just curing no fish but do have a few zoos in it. that is going to be for my ribon els and dwarf lion.

p.s i would trade some of my red skirt green mouth blastoma for some nice hard coral frags, or a nice piece of bubble coral.

plus in 3 to 4 months i will have some very rare zoos for trade full white skirt and greenish mouth.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ruby scat, interesting... it looked almost like some kind of betterfly fish, which is why I asked...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ganard said:


> i plan on doing a real big order from jls in b.c. .


try reef.com. Really good guys and good selection (I do not work for him)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ganard said:


> Oh the reson for no background on tank, is will be putting gsp on back of tank to fill it all up. Will take some time to fill and grow but will look nice when filled in.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150302858624725.358378.517614724&l=902231b25a&type=1


This is nice idea and I used flat Marco LR from Sea Marine (SUM) and attached GSP skin (detached from the LR). It looks very good

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ganard (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the info, i do have some gsp growing now, and will be getting some more later. will put up other pictures of 45g tank it is 4 feet long and real tall and only 10 inch wide, custom made.


----------



## ganard (Aug 22, 2011)

will post new pictures when i clean up the back ground. will be going to use 3ply black plastic vinal rap.

does anyone have a nice piece of bubble coral to sell, if so let me know


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pics.... You need some coraline 

Is that power head on the left pointed directly down at that coral?


----------



## ganard (Aug 22, 2011)

UnderTheSea said:


> Nice pics.... You need some coraline
> 
> Is that power head on the left pointed directly down at that coral?


the coraline is growing, tank is still young. the power head is not right on any coral, it is putting flow a cross for a few corals. corals are placed for right light and water flow


----------

